# Honda PCX 125cc Scooter Review



## Scolds

I thought I would write a short review to post on the forum that might aid others who are considering which scooter to buy. So not thinking about cost as this is not a cheap option as second hands ones are few and far between as they have only been around about a year.
The first thing is we found it difficult to get a test ride. Dealers near where we live had endless excuses about insurance etc, however not being 17 and having held a full bike licence for 20 plus years I was confused. Anyway we bought it new from the Honda dealer in Cheltenham as he had a demo and was very helpful and allowed a good 30 min test ride, this gets my trade and therefore I ordered from him even if it was a 45 min trip to collect.
Did I say a review, oh yes. Well we love it for all the following reasons.
•	Lots of power and with 2 up, we are not light people it manages to scoot along at 50mph on everything bar the hills when it will happily keep at 40mph, fully auto gear box.
•	Had 65mph with a tail wind on the A420 the other weekend.
•	Weighs in at 124kg approx and that was ok for our circumstances.
•	It looks great and we have white as we thought the more we can be seen the better.
•	It has stop start feature so once warmed up if you don't move for 3 seconds it turns off. But here is the good news when you turn the grip to go the engine starts and the movement is instant.
•	It will do 130mpg but I think 110 is more realistic for the 2 of us but that's just great.
•	Good under seat storage for a full helmet with some extra room..
•	Excellent 25ltr top box only £140 extra and well worth it as it gives a back rest for my wife.
•	Once CBT passed by my wife she can ride on L Plates and the insurance I have at £100 approx won't increase.
•	My daughter loves it 
•	It looks great and even the big boys on their super sports machines sometimes nod at us, not sure if they regret it afterwards however.
If after reading this you have any question please ask away.


----------



## BASA

We have the same scooter which we tow around on a trailer attached to our Bessecarr Motorhome. Great little bike and yes we had the same experience with the big bikers who also mistook us for one of them. I was interested to read that you purchased a top box for it, what make is the box? Although the underseat storage it good, I like the idea of having one for the wife to use as a back rest as well as additional storage for those shopping trips


----------



## Scolds

Hi BASA,
It is a Honda made topbox, I will take a photo this evening if you want. If you search for it don't get caught out by the fact that you need the standard mounting fitted, and as the dealer did this he did say they have to drill holes. Then on top of that another plate that the box secures to.
Regards


----------



## soundman

I'm glad you are pleased with the PCX.
We took one out last October and found it was a little underpowered with two up compared with the Vespa 250 but certainly wouldn't rule one out as a lighter alternative to the 250 sometime.
Do you carry it in the garage of the Hymer?
And what about some photos of the scooter on the trailer BASA? I presume you mean the side loader!

Soundman


----------



## worzel

*Honda pcx 125*

Hello from Devon,

I also have a Honda PCX 125 with a Honda top box and very happy with it, re the top box you will need a Honda rack fitted to fit the mounting plate for the top box.

I have a alloy scooter carrier on the van and that comes off in about 5 mins and the I can fit my tow bar in about the same time to my 2009 FIAT MAXIE which is 4000kg.

I make my own carrier and tow bar and I am happy to pass on info.

Mike.


----------



## dilly

Dont fall into the trap of buying Honda parts as far as I know Givi/Kappa make all the racks and topboxes for all makes and models at half the price (do a search ) also I would not buy a box that you could not fit a full size helmet in.

http://www.motorcycleplanet.co.uk/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=311&cat=PCX+125+(10-11)

http://www.givi.co.uk/My-motorcycle/?ma=HONDA&mo=PCX-125-10--11

Nice scooter by the way  I used to have a Dylan.


----------



## ambegayo

*Honda Scooter*

We have the Honda PS125. (2008) Don't know what the difference is between the two, we bought the top box which was,Im pretty sure less than £140. Very pleased wiith it, top box takes a helmet which once you have done your shopping you take the helmets out to wear and shopping in :roll: If you try a tank of Super unleaded experience the difference in pulling power with two up  This was done quite by accident but worth the extra pence.


----------



## BASA

Hi Soundman
I can't at the moment supply a photograph as the Van is in for some warranty work. but I do have the a side loader from Armitages Trailers. We had our first experience of towing it and the scooter on our recent tour of Devon and Cornwall and had no problems other than when we attempted to reverse, because it is such a short length its almost impossible to do it. I had to unhitch the trailer whilst turning the van around, then rehitch it. This only happened once when we got caught out down a narrow lane and tried to turn around in a Farmers gate entrance, other than that no problems. The trailer is light and easily handled, we hardly knew we were towing anything.

regards Basa


----------



## Scolds

Just a couple of comments, I bought the Honda box as the dealer was fitting it for free.

Here are a couple of photos one not too clear sorry. The box will hold a full face helmet.

Thanks for the tip ambegayo re fuel I may try that out but to be honest so far I can't fault the power at present.

In the photo you can see the second mounting plate that is required on top of the base.


----------



## Scolds

Soundman,
Sorry forgot to answer the question, yes we keep it in the garage.


----------



## Wizzo

I will endorse everything that Scolds says about the PCX and add that it handles very well too - even two up around bumpy corners it is not phased and sticks like whatsit to a blanket.

It is limited to 65mph by some kind of rev limiter. I think this may be electronic but will ask the question of Honda when I visit the dealer tomorrow.

JohnW


----------



## Scolds

Cheers John,
It will be interesting to hear what the dealer says.


----------



## Wizzo

Dealer not very forthcoming on the issue of rev limiter. He suggests that Honda obviously put it there for a reason, maybe stability issues etc etc. He did suggest that an add on electronic box MAY overcome it. I see these are sold to alter power and torque characteristics for bikes in the same way as they are for cars and motorhomes.

However any alterations of this kind may invalidate your warranty.

On a plus point I have seen on Youtube a variator kit for the PCX which makes the bike faster on top speed, but how this would affect acceleration/hillclimbing etc would remain to be seen.

JohnW


----------



## Scolds

I did think this maybe the case so will not even look at it until the warranty is over. That said by then unless I put on 30kg (help me if I do) I will be happy to leave it alone.

Still I also use it at home for trips around town when i can and it is a joy to ride everytime.

Regards, Robin


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Thanks to all you guys posting on this 'ere forum, I have come around to the idea of getting one of these scoots for myself.

Primarily I would like to be using it for my daily commute to and from work.........£2.80 per day as opposed to £8.60 for the car.

Question - my commute is 30 miles each way : small town, then countryside for 25 miles then into Ringwood in Hampshire. Will a PCX be able to cope (I weigh some 15 stone / 100 kg) and have held a bike licence since 1980.........

Another advantage - it will fit in the garage of the van...

Carl


----------



## Wizzo

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Question - my commute is 30 miles each way : small town, then countryside for 25 miles then into Ringwood in Hampshire. Will a PCX be able to cope (I weigh some 15 stone / 100 kg) and have held a bike licence since 1980.........
> Carl


Yes it will Carl quite easily. I weigh similar to you and whilst it is capable two up it is somewhat quicker solo. It will never be up to big bike standards but you can maintain 55 - 60mph over most terrain all day long if you wish. You will find cars wishing to overtake but that's gonna be the same with any small bike. If you really want to be able to keep ahead of everything on the road then you will need to be on something a bit bigger.

JohnW


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Wizzo said:


> Carl_n_Flo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question - my commute is 30 miles each way : small town, then countryside for 25 miles then into Ringwood in Hampshire. Will a PCX be able to cope (I weigh some 15 stone / 100 kg) and have held a bike licence since 1980.........
> Carl
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it will Carl quite easily. ................... If you really want to be able to keep ahead of everything on the road then you will need to be on something a bit bigger.
> 
> JohnW
Click to expand...

Cheers John - to be honest if I could justify it, a bigger / proper bike would be my preference.........something like a sports tourer....

However, the prime reason for getting the PCX would be to cut down on my daily fuel expense to and from work : currently over £8 / day in the car down to £2.70 / day on the PCX. The secondary reason would be to take the scoot on holiday with us in the van.

Takes me an hour to do the 30 miles to work on average - so I guess it will not be much different on the bike...

Going to the dealers tomorrow to check one out - will report back in due course :wink: :wink:

Cheers all
Carl


----------



## wilse

Following this thread with interest.

Can anyone [scolds] please tell me the width of handlebars?

w


----------



## Bethune

Tip to Tip Handlebars 71cm
Tip to Tip Brake levers 74cm

Philip


----------



## Scolds

Just to add that the bike will be good for the daily commute, I do get a little backache but I think that is me being lazy when riding it on my own.

I found it hard to find a dealer who would give a test ride are you near Cheltenham Carl?

Re the measurements I do now unscrew the wingmirrors when putting it in the garage of the van not that they can't stay on it is it is just so much easier.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I looked at scooters and ended up with this
Dave p

sorry :roll: :lol:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Cheers Dave - rub it in why don't ya!!!!   

Would love to get a 'proper' bike again.........had a Triumph 900 Trophy as my last one some 8 years ago.....

It has take me nearly all weekend to persuade Flo to let me get this scoot............she is terrified of me coming a cropper.....even though we used to regularly blat about on a bike together back in the early '80s when we were kids....

My argument for getting it has be that it would be cheaper than taking the car to work and that it would fit in the garage of the van....... Maybe after a year or so I might be able to start talking 'proper bikes'............without getting 'that' look :roll: :roll: 

Carl


----------



## dipper17

Hi. Thinking about this scooter myself and was wondering what the practical height is if the mirrors are removed? Also, can the mirrors be removed easily. I have a garage height of 114cm less 6cm for the fiamma rack. Do you think there would be ant chance of it fitting?

Cheers

Michael


----------



## soundman

We took a PCX out for a test drive and were well impressed for a 125.
Unfortunately it didn't fit in the garage due to the rear foot peg width. This could have been a deciding factor to change from our Vespa which sits on a rack on the towbar.
Incidentally, does anybody know what is in the compartment inside the garage of a Hymer B660?
Before you say the waste tank, that's underneath.

Soundman


----------



## dipper17

Hi.

In your first post you said you rode it two-up and your were not actually light, could you tell us what actual kilos are so I can gauge it against the wife and my total weight, please?.

Thanks in advance

dipper


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Has a payload of 180kg max apparently.............

That is a fair carrying capacity for a smallish bike.

Carl


----------



## Scolds

Hi Dipper,

In answer to the first question about the wingmirrors and height. They are easy to remove just need a spanner and once you remember the thread is the opposite way putting them back on is easy. The height to the nut is approx 113 cm.

No worries, I think we are a combined weight of about 170 kg, fortunately I make up the larger portion by far 

If you have any other questions best pm me as well as sometimes a notice comes through and sometimes not.

I a at the Malvern Show if you are there and want to try it in your garage.

Robin


----------



## dipper17

Thanks very much Scolds. It should just about get in, but it will be a tight squeeze. Our combined weight in the nude is 180kg but I think that would be too gold, so with clothes and helmets I guess about 190kg so probably too heavy. Going to have to diet.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## wilse

Would just like to confirm this is cracking scooter!

I've just bought one to use as my 2nd set of wheels, and to use when we go away.

I would say so far, the ride is fairly firm, but the handling and agility is brilliant. It's also dead easy to get in an' out the truck being only 120kg.

Lashing is also very easy as there are areas on the frame you can access from underneath, see the image.

I'll be adding a back box before we use it abroad, as my other half prefers to be able to lean back.

L plates will hopefully be coming off, this week!

PS excuse the state of the garage  

w


----------



## Scolds

Hi,
Is the bike on the centre stand in the garage? I was warned against that unless the floor is reinforced. As a matter of interest I secure mine against the wall of the garage there by placing the weight as close to the axle as possible. I am thinking that most force to move the bike would be in the case of having to brake hard.

Robin


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

*New Honda PCX scooter*

Excellent Wilse - good luck with the test.

Can confirm all that you report:

Cracking scoot, if a little firm on the suspension.....
Very light and nimble - and plenty quick enough when needed!!

As you can guess, I picked up ours this evening from the dealer in Bournemouth........just ridden it 38 miles back to Gillingham with a huge grin on my face. The sun was shining and I was happy to be back on 2 wheels for the first time in 8 years!!!!

Will sort out getting it into our garage this weekend - the floor is reinforced with chequerplate and has 4 tie-down rings.

A couple of photos of the new addition to the family.......


----------



## Scolds

Well done Carl, I guess this post was the reason and if so I am sure you will be as pleased as we are. 

We just spent a weekend at the C&CC site at Walton on Thames and used the bike both days for the ride in to London Westend and it really was great 40 mile round trip. Added to that we lots more of London  

Have fun I am sure you will.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Well done Carl.
keep the shiny side up.

Dave p


----------



## Hawcara

*Honda PCX*

I've had the PCX since March and use it to travel to work about 2/3 times a week. Distance is 17 miles total
I drive through town early in the morning and back along a dual carriageway in the evening. It will travel at 65 but I tend to do 60, though it struggles on a long uphill pull and headwinds.
The idle stop is excellent and on start up you will out race most cars (should you want to)
The seat will store a full face helmet, I easily get my packed lunch and waterproofs in.
The best mpg I have had is 114mpg, the worst 100mpg, working it out brim to brim.
The only downside that I can see at the moment is that the service interval is about 2400 miles and if I were to use it 5 days a week it would need 2 services a year.
We will use a trailer in a similar way to Basa above.


----------



## wilse

Scolds said:


> Hi,
> Is the bike on the centre stand in the garage? I was warned against that unless the floor is reinforced. As a matter of interest I secure mine against the wall of the garage there by placing the weight as close to the axle as possible. I am thinking that most force to move the bike would be in the case of having to brake hard.
> 
> Robin


Yes it's on it's centre stand.

I may get some chequer plate, as I can see there is a fair amount of pressure from the stand.

Personally though I don't like the thought of transporting it without the stand.

w


----------



## Scolds

I only mentioned it as a dealer said he saw where one on a stand when it went over a large bump, the stand went through the floor.


----------



## wilse

Scolds

Read your original post.

I take it you have a top box for the PCX?

What did you get? Givi?

Did you do the fixing etc?

Did you get the back-rest pad? Is it ok for your other half to rest on?

The plates for the boxes seem a little flimsy??

Cheers

w


----------



## Scolds

I had mine fitted for a total of £140 at the time of purchase by the dealer as it involves some drilling in the plastic. See an earlier post for the photos. It is a Honda one and been ideal so far but people have said that Givi are cheaper. No back rest fitted yet as my wife said it is fine without at present. Hope this helps.


----------



## PhilK

*Scooter*

Hi guys,
I have been reading your write ups with interest. Is there any reason that yo don't mention the SH125? I have a bike licence and fancy the sh300i, has anyone got one

Philk


----------



## wilse

Well I supposed it's not been mentioned as the thread is specific to the PCX.

The SH looks great... but IMO it's a different beast, and at 160Kg it's on the heavier side of what I'd want to lug around. I saw one last week at a dealers, and was quite surprised by the £3000+ price tag.

Horses for courses I know.


----------



## wilse

Scolds said:


> I had mine fitted for a total of £140 at the time of purchase by the dealer as it involves some drilling in the plastic. See an earlier post for the photos. It is a Honda one and been ideal so far but people have said that Givi are cheaper. No back rest fitted yet as my wife said it is fine without at present. Hope this helps.


Since posting I've bought a Givi set-up. Splashed out and got the back rest.
£99.50, box, fittings and rest.

I'll fit myself, as there is a video on 'u'tube showing the fitting.

Thanks again.

w


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

350 miles and the silly grin just cannot be removed   

Carl


----------



## parkmoy

Just bought one. It had gone off the road and the plastic panels are scraped and scratched but mechanically everything seems perfect and it runs fine. First registered Dec 2010. Got it for a very good price and I can get a complete set of panels from a Honda dealer in Thailand (where I believe they are made) for £205 delivered, so it will end up almost good as new and still a cheap scooter. Rode it home through a thunderstorm and it never missed a beat. Great little machine  

There is a Honda top box fitted (really a Givi as has been said). I find difficulty getting it to lock down onto the rack though, is this normal or is there a knack? It goes eventually but it's a real pain to do.


----------



## Scolds

Re locking the box down mine was hard but then I removed one of the rubber bungs and it is a lot easier now. Try that.

Have fun


----------



## parkmoy

Thanks for that. Next time it HAS to come off I'll try it - leave well alone is my motto


----------



## Wizzo

parkmoy said:


> There is a Honda top box fitted. I find difficulty getting it to lock down onto the rack though, is this normal or is there a knack? It goes eventually but it's a real pain to do.


I noticed this when I took delivery and the dealer filed a bit off the locking tongue or the plate I can't remember which). I think that unlike most of the other Honda scoots the back of the plate that the box locks onto is unsupported and bends when you put pressure on thus not allowing the tongue to easily locate.

JohnW


----------



## soundman

soundman said:


> We took a PCX out for a test drive and were well impressed for a 125.
> Unfortunately it didn't fit in the garage due to the rear foot peg width. This could have been a deciding factor to change from our Vespa which sits on a rack on the towbar.
> 
> Soundman


This PCX thing is catching!
Bought one this weekend, for the time being we will keep the 250 Vespa and make a final decision which to keep after we put a few miles on the Honda.
Scolds, I blame you for this!
Soundman


----------



## PAT4NEIL

We have the Honda SH300.

I cannot fault it in any way, it rides brilliantly and will happily cruise at 70+ with two up.

75 ish MPG and very comfortable.

It's only downside is its a bit heavy for most racks.

Neil


----------



## soundman

PAT4NEIL said:


> We have the Honda SH300.
> 
> I cannot fault it in any way, it rides brilliantly and will happily cruise at 70+ with two up.
> 
> 75 ish MPG and very comfortable.
> 
> It's only downside is its a bit heavy for most racks.
> 
> Neil


So how do you transport the SH300 Neil.
We were looking to shed a bit of weight by trying the PCX
Soundman


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Luckily we have sufficient payload on the vehicle and we use the rigid type easy lifter rack that has a 200KG capacity. ( Hooks on bracket and towball )

We have taken the scooter all over europe and Greece without any problems.

However, a few days ago a friend of mine let me ride his new Honda 125 CC Innova .

Thats the next scooter for me , it weighs about 100 Kg, has a full size seat ( very important ) , battery and Kick start and it really flies .

Well impressed.

Hope this helps 

Neil


----------



## soundman

55 miles today with two-up and the PCX seems great.
I can't help comparing the PCX to our Vespa 250 but apart from the extra go with a 250 the pcx performed very well today.
I fitted a top box this week mainly to give the pillion a backrest.
I do feel the full force of the wind due to the low screen so I think a taller (Givi) screen is on the list of this weeks jobs.

Soundman


----------



## Scolds

I am really pleased that you are happy with the PCX. I didn't think about the higher screen as it would no longer fit in the garage and I find it not too bad compared to some bikes and speeds I have combined. To be honest it is a great little scooter and unless you are doing lots of miles 2 up daily I think it is hard to beat. I take it that now with the back rest it is comfortable on the back as well?

Take care and safe journeys.

Scolds


----------



## soundman

Scolds said:


> I am really pleased that you are happy with the PCX. I didn't think about the higher screen as it would no longer fit in the garage and I find it not too bad compared to some bikes and speeds I have combined. To be honest it is a great little scooter and unless you are doing lots of miles 2 up daily I think it is hard to beat. I take it that now with the back rest it is comfortable on the back as well?
> 
> Take care and safe journeys.
> 
> Scolds


No complaints from behind me so far with the back rest in place.
The automatic (ribs dig) speed limiter works exactly like the Vespa as well!

Soundman


----------



## parkmoy

Well I ordered the replacement panels from Thailand on 6 September and they arrived yesterday in a very large, well bashed cardboard box. Fortunately they were all OK. Just got to find the time to fit them now and I'll have a mint looking scooter at a good price.


----------



## Scolds

Scolds[/quote]
The automatic (ribs dig) speed limiter works exactly like the Vespa as well!

Soundman[/quote]

I take it that came as standard, I also have that at no extra cost :lol:


----------



## soundman

I just thought I would revive this thread with a few photos for those that are interested in the PCX.
We have now done about 300 miles two up, and are about to venture on a weeks holiday in the Lake District.
Expecting the usual downpours we have the wet weather gear at the ready.
The new taller Givi screen is now fitted and having done about 20 miles with the screen on it seems to stop the head on blast that you get on the PCX.
I have also fitted a bracket to carry my phone/Sat Nav
Soundman


----------



## Scolds

Looks really nice, I like the colour choice. I thought about the screen but decided I wasn't old enough yet  

And it looks cleaner than mine, which is in for it's first 600 mile service on Saturday meaning a day in Cheltenham.

Have a great weeke away in the Lake district.

Regards

Robin


----------



## soundman

Back from the lake district with around 200 extra miles on the clock.
The new taller screen definitely helps but does tend to increase the helmet noise.
I can see me switching from one screen to another during the seasons.

On another note it looks like the PCX, and many other scooters could have some serious competition from BMW with their Concept E electric scooter designed to take on the 400-500 cc scooter market!

Soundman


----------



## PhilK

*PCX*

Wel thanks you lot!!!
you have cost me an arm and a leg today, your lamenting of the PCX we had to go and get one and helmets, boots and everything else.

Now, seeing as its your fault, a few questions. I am 49 and had a full bike licence for 15 months but not bought a bike. I have though full NCD, never had a claim, although the websites see me as one year. have you added yours to your motorhomes or what?

Also, breakdown cover, it may have a Honda warranty but will they help me out in Spain? What do you do about puncture risk? etc

Cheers

Phil


----------



## andrewball1000

*Re: PCX*



PhilK said:


> I am 49 and had a full bike licence for 15 months ... although the websites see me as one year. have you added yours to your motorhomes or what?
> l[/quote
> 
> I was a in the same situation as you (but older) and did it through my car insurance. Much cheaper as they have my car history.


----------



## Scolds

Well done on an excellent purchase. I hope you get as much enjoyment riding it as I do. 

I just insured it on its own but did have other bike insurance. I would not have though it would be so expensive at your age, but then again what do I know :?


----------



## Techno100

Bunch of gits :lol: This could cost me


----------



## PhilK

*Re: PCX*



andrewball1000 said:


> PhilK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 49 and had a full bike licence for 15 months ... although the websites see me as one year. have you added yours to your motorhomes or what?
> l[/quote
> 
> I was a in the same situation as you (but older) and did it through my car insurance. Much cheaper as they have my car history.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andrew,
> 
> Technically its already insured, on my motor trade policy, but i want to move it off there as if a £2000 bike was nicked, my policy would increase in price by £3000 for 3 years.
> 
> Phil
Click to expand...


----------



## Techno100

What is good price for a new one????


----------



## PhilK

*pcx*

I bought one year old with hundreds of miles belonged to Honda service manager, includes back box, lock, cover and taxed plus serviced. Payed £1900.

Phil


----------



## Techno100

I found one at £2199 brand new 
Decisions :roll:

and http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Windscree...ycle_Parts&hash=item5d31d8733b#ht_1295wt_1159


----------



## PhilK

*pcx*

If its a dealer, just check they have it. Three dealers this morning did not have the one mile bikes advertised. 
Philk


----------



## Techno100

*Re: pcx*



PhilK said:


> If its a dealer, just check they have it. Three dealers this morning did not have the one mile bikes advertised.
> Philk


yes it's available but not local  
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280802216...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1105wt_1392


----------



## andrewball1000

*Re: PCX*



PhilK said:


> andrewball1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhilK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 49 and had a full bike licence for 15 months ... although the websites see me as one year. have you added yours to your motorhomes or what?
> l[/quote
> 
> I was a in the same situation as you (but older) and did it through my car insurance. Much cheaper as they have my car history.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andrew,
> 
> Technically its already insured, on my motor trade policy, but i want to move it off there as if a £2000 bike was nicked, my policy would increase in price by £3000 for 3 years.
> 
> Phil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is on a separate policy but same company, LVI so I dont have that problem. It is my car history they take into account despite being a new biker.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wizzo

*Re: PCX*



PhilK said:


> ..Also, breakdown cover, it may have a Honda warranty but will they help me out in Spain? What do you do about puncture risk? etc
> Phil


Breakdown cover given by Honda with new bikes covers UK only but you can purchase an extended warranty to cover 3 years which includes European Breakdown - ask your dealer. This should also cover punctures.

Being a Honda it will be ultra reliable though!

As for insurance, if you want longer than 90 days EU cover then as far as I can see your only choice is Ebike. I was told by more than one company that UK insurers will only cover a max of 90 days at any one time. Even those that offer 180 days only cover it as 2 x 90 day lots. The strange thing though is that Ebike are underwritten by Aviva - a UK company. Maybe it is because they are registered in Gibraltar?

JohnW


----------



## soundman

*Re: PCX*



PhilK said:


> Wel thanks you lot!!!
> you have cost me an arm and a leg today, your lamenting of the PCX we had to go and get one and helmets, boots and everything else.
> 
> Now, seeing as its your fault, a few questions. I am 49 and had a full bike licence for 15 months but not bought a bike. I have though full NCD, never had a claim, although the websites see me as one year. have you added yours to your motorhomes or what?
> 
> Also, breakdown cover, it may have a Honda warranty but will they help me out in Spain? What do you do about puncture risk? etc
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Phil


"Guilty as charged your honour"
Welcome to the PCX section of Motorhome Facts!
I'm afraid I can't help with the insurance query or indeed, your now lack of funds in your bank account as I have been on two wheels for many years and collected my full NCB.
Andrew's advice is probably the best.
I'm not sure Honda's warranty is worldwide but any Honda dealer will probably be able to answer that question.

As for the puncture risk I've only had one puncture on the scooter in teens of years.
I had a foam can with me at the time and it got me home ok.
Incidentally they are on offer at Aldi at the moment so I picked up a spare yesterday.
I hope you enjoy the PCX, are you braving the weather or is it for warmer days?

Soundman


----------



## PhilK

*pcx*

Hi all, thanks for the input. I am thinking that I can extend the motorhome cover to include the scooter, have years of NCD on that. Will talk to Honda about European break down to cover punctures, but will have slime in as well so fingers crossed.

Philk


----------



## PhilK

*pcx*

Great answer Johnw, will be into Honda BIgRed ribs tomorrow to check out the extended warranty to cover breakdown and punctures. I guess they will insist on it being dealer serviced for the extended warranty, which is fair enough. Any ideas how much they charge for it???

Phil K


----------



## Techno100

Would there be an problem with towing it on a front wheel support?
My payload would most likely be vastly exceeded with a full scooter rack.

The wheel stop would have to be moved back for the smaller diameter wheel
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motorcycl...essories_SM&hash=item1c227a255d#ht_659wt_1392


----------



## Mike48

Can you tow a motor scooter on a front wheel support meaning the rear wheels are in contact in the ground? I very much doubt it as automatics are usually untowable. That aside there might also be some insurance implications as finding an insurer for this kind of novel arrangement might be difficult.


----------



## PhilK

Techno100 said:


> Would there be an problem with towing it on a front wheel support?
> My payload would most likely be vastly exceeded with a full scooter rack.
> 
> The wheel stop would have to be moved back for the smaller diameter wheel
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motorcycl...essories_SM&hash=item1c227a255d#ht_659wt_1392


I don think i have seen a beter option than this yet
Ezetow
I am waiting on his price for a two scooter version, no problem on weights. My missus got the angst to do her cbt and get another scooter.


----------



## Techno100

Any idea of price?


----------



## PhilK

*Ezetow*

Waiting with baited breath on the price
Phil


----------



## soundman

*Re: pcx*



PhilK said:


> Hi all, thanks for the input. I am thinking that I can extend the motorhome cover to include the scooter, have years of NCD on that. Will talk to Honda about European break down to cover punctures,* but will have slime in as well so fingers crossed*.
> 
> Philk


I've tried the slime but found that it caused wheel wobble!
Soundman


----------



## PhilK

*pcx*

Good call soundman, I will avoid it.

Phil k


----------



## teemyob

Scolds said:


> I thought I would write a short review to post on the forum that might aid others who are considering which scooter to buy. So not thinking about cost as this is not a cheap option as second hands ones are few and far between as they have only been around about a year.
> The first thing is we found it difficult to get a test ride. Dealers near where we live had endless excuses about insurance etc, however not being 17 and having held a full bike licence for 20 plus years I was confused. Anyway we bought it new from the Honda dealer in Cheltenham as he had a demo and was very helpful and allowed a good 30 min test ride, this gets my trade and therefore I ordered from him even if it was a 45 min trip to collect.
> Did I say a review, oh yes. Well we love it for all the following reasons.
> •	Lots of power and with 2 up, we are not light people it manages to scoot along at 50mph on everything bar the hills when it will happily keep at 40mph, fully auto gear box.
> •	Had 65mph with a tail wind on the A420 the other weekend.
> •	Weighs in at 124kg approx and that was ok for our circumstances.
> •	It looks great and we have white as we thought the more we can be seen the better.
> •	It has stop start feature so once warmed up if you don't move for 3 seconds it turns off. But here is the good news when you turn the grip to go the engine starts and the movement is instant.
> •	It will do 130mpg but I think 110 is more realistic for the 2 of us but that's just great.
> •	Good under seat storage for a full helmet with some extra room..
> •	Excellent 25ltr top box only £140 extra and well worth it as it gives a back rest for my wife.
> •	Once CBT passed by my wife she can ride on L Plates and the insurance I have at £100 approx won't increase.
> •	My daughter loves it
> •	It looks great and even the big boys on their super sports machines sometimes nod at us, not sure if they regret it afterwards however.
> If after reading this you have any question please ask away.


And the Price?
£2270?


----------



## Wizzo

*Re: pcx*



PhilK said:


> I guess they will insist on it being dealer serviced for the extended warranty, which is fair enough. Any ideas how much they charge for it???
> Phil K


I cannot remember exactly how much it was for the extended warranty, probably about £200. I am not sure that they can insist it is dealer serviced, I usually do my own if it amounts to no more than an oil change. My experience with previous Hondas is that they have never asked about servicing when taking up a warranty issue, in fact they went as far as replacing front discs on my old Deauville even though it was out of warranty. This was the second time and it was a known issue at the time - Fiat take note!

One thing, on the extended warranty it only covers 90 day trips again but I complained to the dealer because I had made it clear that the reason I was taking it out was to cover extended 'holidays' in Europe. They had sent through the paperwork after we had left the UK and by the time we got back it was 8 months down the line. The dealer contacted Honda UK and were told that the extended warranty (which is through an insurance company) only covered 90 days because that was the longest period that they could get from a UK insurance company (begining to sound familiar?) HOWEVER, Honda would cover any period and sort out any problems should this arise.

JohnW


----------



## PhilK

*trailer*

hi Techno, have had an email from ezetow, £2000 for a bespoke two scooter trailer.

Phil


----------

